# New to SMF



## Prairie_Smoke (Dec 30, 2019)

Hey All!

I have poked around on here for a couple years and finally joined!

I have been smoking on an Old Country BBQ Pits Wrangler for about 5 years.

Here's this years thanksgiving turkey.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 30, 2019)

Good looking turkey!
Welcome to SMF!
Glad to have you join us!
Al


----------



## JC in GB (Dec 30, 2019)

Welcome from Wisconsin.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 30, 2019)

Welcome from Tennessee


----------



## pit of despair (Dec 30, 2019)

Welcome from the Old Dominion!


----------



## kruizer (Dec 30, 2019)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Dec 30, 2019)

Welcome from Middle TN!


----------



## Steve H (Dec 30, 2019)

Nice looking bird! Welcome from upstate NY!


----------



## millerbuilds (Dec 30, 2019)

Great looking Turkey!
Welcome from North Texas.

Smoke ON!

- Jason


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 30, 2019)

Beautiful bird, welcome from Gilbert, AZ! RAY


----------



## georgia smoker (Dec 30, 2019)

Welcome from Georgia!!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 30, 2019)

Your Turkey has a beautiful tan, looks good! Welcome from Iowa 

Ryan


----------



## sandyut (Dec 30, 2019)

thats a good lookin bird!  welcome from Utah


----------



## Drum&Que (Apr 30, 2020)

Nice looking cook!  I’m new too and still trying to figure out how to navigate this thing.


----------

